# Yates Dam (not another fishing report)



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

I sat here in school, during one of my daily day dreams while my teacher continued to discuss the definition of some political term I could care less about at this point lol, I got to thinking about Yates dam. I was thinking about what is the functionality of the dam at this point? Does it serve a purpose or is it just there to look pretty? Lastly would it be able to be removed or is it permanent? Well back to listening to my "educational" class discussion. See you on the water sportsman.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

It basically separates the upper and lower, that is its main purpose. They will not remove it and it should stay in my opinion, there would be a lot of pike up stream eating trout!


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

nighttime said:


> It basically separates the upper and lower, that is its main purpose. They will not remove it and it should stay in my opinion, there would be a lot of pike up stream eating trout!


Well if it doesn't serve a purpose why was it put in in the first place? Also I was asking is it able to be removed? Not is it going to be removed, but is it ABLE to be removed?


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Almost anything can be "removed." Drive around the western US sometime, and check out the road that have been built on mountains. The dam allows easy passage of Trout, but limits passage of some less-desirable fish species (lamprey eels, etc.). It doesn't hold back much water, and I don't see any reason it should be removed. But it sure could be, if there was a good reason, and the proper protocols were followed.


----------



## faceindisguise85 (Nov 6, 2011)

The dam was originally built to deviate water to the cider mill which they use to generate power. It still serves this purpose.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Yup the mill still uses it.


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

Oh ok well that's kind of what I was wondering if the mill still uses it, that's pretty cool. And yah I was just kind of curious about how much it affects us as fisherman but it sounds like it helps more than harms for sure.


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

To divert water and create what is called a "mill race". The wheel on the side is probably just for show. Originally there probably was a turbine underneath the mill.


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clinton-Kalamazoo_Canal

Syn, 
Here is another link to some of the Clinton River history you see in your Clinton travels.
I believe enough spawning water is accessible for walleye and suckers that removal of the dam at Yate would not be of benefit. 
On the other hand, I sure am in favor of a lot of dam removal on the Huron. I wonder what that river once was.


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks for the link and also I am somewhat familiar with mill races. Good to know thanks Ken


----------



## Seedee93 (Jan 13, 2014)

If any of you are interested in dams and their removal, I suggest watching damnation on Netflix. Patagonia made the film. It's awesome


----------



## joe hewitt (Jan 31, 2016)

Can a guy bottom bounce at Yates or is it two slow and snaggy


----------



## RobW (Dec 6, 2012)

Without the dam at Yates, there would be no steelhead fishing. Those guys would head straight for Paint Creek.


----------



## joe hewitt (Jan 31, 2016)

RobW said:


> Without the dam at Yates, there would be no steelhead fishing. Those guys would head straight for Paint Creek.


thanks, so bobber fishing mostly? Jigs and waxworm?


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

joe hewitt said:


> thanks, so bobber fishing mostly? Jigs and waxworm?


You can do either or which I prefer bobber dogging but that's just me.


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

RobW said:


> Without the dam at Yates, there would be no steelhead fishing. Those guys would head straight for Paint Creek.


Although that would be pretty cool, have our own little cold water stream with a bunch of spawning steelhead. But there'd be even more snaggers than we have now.


----------



## fishpig (Mar 19, 2009)

Lots of steelies already make it over the dam. I've seen quite a few in the upper Clinton and Paint creek. Got spooled by one last year while trout fishing.


----------



## RobW (Dec 6, 2012)

joe hewitt said:


> thanks, so bobber fishing mostly? Jigs and waxworm?


It's been a long time since I fished it, but I don't see why that won't work. I used a flyrod with a floating line.


----------



## johnathonlindsay (Sep 20, 2013)

The dam also aids in keeping the eels from spawning up stream and devistating the spawning grounds of the browns and steelhead. Altho they havnt been a huge concern in the past few years.


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

johnathonlindsay said:


> The dam also aids in keeping the eels from spawning up stream and devistating the spawning grounds of the browns and steelhead. Altho they havnt been a huge concern in the past few years.


That's a positive for sure.


----------

